# [TOUCHPAD] Scrolling

## rzabcio

NIc dodac, nic ujac. Probowalem roznych konfiguracji (z czesci anglojezycznej forum), ale nie moge wlaczyc scrollingu. Pod XP doskonale dziala zarowno pionowy jak i poziomy. Fragmenty configu Xksow:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

...

   InputDevice    "Synaptics Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

...

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Synaptics Mouse"

   Driver          "synaptics"

   Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option         "Protocol" "event"

   Option         "LeftEdge" "1700"

   Option          "RightEdge" "5300"

   Option      "TopEdge" "1700"

   Option      "BottomEdge" "4200"

   Option      "FingerLow" "25"

   Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option     "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

   #Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option      "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   #Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   #Option      "Repeater" "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection
```

----------

## aqu

Spróbuj konfiguracji opisanej przez nelchaela http://dev.gentoo.org/~nelchael/A3E-5018.html

----------

## rzabcio

[quote=]Touchpad:  	 Ok

                                   Just emerge x11-misc/synaptics.[/quote]

Niestety niewiele z tego wynika... Touchpad generalnie dziala. Chodzilo mi jedynie o scrolling...

Wydaje mi sie, ze chodzi o odpowiedni konfig xorga.

----------

## milu

SOA#1 na takiej konfiguracji.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

#       Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "LeftEdge"              "1700"

        Option          "RightEdge"             "5300"

        Option          "TopEdge"               "1700"

        Option          "BottomEdge"            "4200"

        Option          "FingerLow"             "25"

        Option          "FingerHigh"            "30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.09"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0015"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

        Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## rzabcio

Niestety nic z tego...  :Sad: 

Jakiś pomysł?

----------

## mirekm

Spróbuj

```
emerge ksynaptics
```

----------

